

Ask HN: Stripe or Braintree for payment gateway? - rush-tea

Any good/bad experience with either?<p>I am tending towards stripe but however as I do not have experience on stripe, I would like to know your experience.<p>Braintreepayments also have the same fee structure as stripe, so overhead is the same.<p>I would probably pick over reviews and feedback.<p>Another solution is paypal, but I heard that paypal as business is not as good.  anyone can concur?<p>Thank you for your feedback.
======
chourobin
I've tried both Stripe and Braintree and in my opinion, Stripe is the clear
winner. Their docs are well written and easy to understand. On-boarding is
also quick and easy and doesn't require a lengthy approval process like
braintree. Lastly, they have the best developer tools and libraries compared
to just about anything else out there.

Braintree on the other hand has good international support if that plays a
factor into your business.

------
staunch
Stripe has been absolutely flawless in my experience over a couple projects.
And it's always instant setup, unlike Braintree IIRC.

------
veesahni
I've been using Stripe and they've been excellent, even when encountering
issues.

Stay away from paypal.

------
PonyGumbo
I've been using Braintree for a few years, and I'm very happy with them.

------
bmelton
Which is more important to you?

Speed of implementation, or absolute best price at volume.

If the former, Stripe is almost assuredly the easier implementation. If the
latter, Braintree is almost assuredly cheaper (after a fee-dependent
threshold.)

~~~
rush-tea
at this point, since I am just starting up, I would think speed of
implementation takes priority since the site needs to be out there as soon as
possible.

I would think that if the startup does not fail, then probably re do it again
to get cheaper volume pricing

that's my thought.

is the fee negotiable for both stripe and braintree?

~~~
lachyg
(I work for Stripe.)

We're happy to offer very competitive discounts for businesses on track to
charge over $1M/year. Simply email us at support@stripe.com

